# Hunterdon/Tewksbury NJ - Still Hollow Rd Repaved



## robnj

Road is a nice cut through to Rockaway Rd, which is probably one of the most popular roads in the area for cyclists. 

Magically since I have been on it last week, road has been repaved beautifully. After this winter it was destroyed and I found myself bunny hopping over all the potholes. In fact I whacked one in my MTB making my water bottle fly out. 

Loving the new surface. Just be aware of cars liking as well around those right angle turns.


https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...c934eaab506fe8!8m2!3d40.6422807!4d-74.8156199


----------



## AlanE

That figures. We climbed it last weekend for the Matheny ride before it was repaved. Bissell Rd was also recently repaved. Now they have to do Guinea Hollow.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Route 202 in Far Hills was paved from the RR tracks, almost to rt. 206 this week also. A popular route to Lamington Road and all points west, the traffic light intersection with Peakpack/Gladstone Rd/Main Street was a mess as well as the bridge by the fire house just a 100 feet down. Along with Main St. from Natirar to Pottersville road, it has been a good spring for upkeep so far.


----------



## AlanE

Out by me, they just repaved County 579 from Pittstown to Pattenburg-Little York Rd. I just hope they don't top it off with chip-seal like they've done on other county roads in Hunterdon.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> Now they have to do Guinea Hollow.


Yes, it's not too bad going up due to the slow speed but the downhill side has some seriously-deep holes. A friend just told me yesterday that they're in the process of paving Hollowbrook Rd. I'd been avoiding any downhill runs on that too due to the crappy pavement.



AlanE said:


> Out by me, they just repaved County 579 from Pittstown to Pattenburg-Little York Rd.


Yup, last week I had to make a in-ride route change to avoid the lines of cars & dust -- small price to pay for the major improvement on that road. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE

RL7836 said:


> A friend just told me yesterday that they're in the process of paving Hollowbrook Rd. I'd been avoiding any downhill runs on that too due to the crappy pavement.:


I just so happened to be in the vicinity of Hollowbrook this morning, and detected the unmistakable sweet aroma of freshly laid asphalt, so I went to check it out. Sure enough, totally repaved. So I shot this video on the way down - doesn't quite do justice to how smooth the road is due to the bright sunlight. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNg-YNnhPOI&feature=youtu.be

p.s. We descended Hollowbrook last week on the Matheny ride, in the rain, on the crappy pavement. That was fun.


----------



## AlanE

Decided to check out Still Hollow this morning. Beautiful paving job. Here's a video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AL969LD65g

Since I was in the vicinity, I decided to go down Philhower:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RMhHBwKocA

... and Mt. Grove - Hoffmans Crossing (also recently repaved):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GamQsXMhuA


----------



## robnj

AlanE said:


> Decided to check out Still Hollow this morning. Beautiful paving job.


Isnt that one of the prettiest roads around? It almost feels like you are on some road in rural France at some points.

My daily ride became much nicer now. Although someone clipped loose rocks and on that first tight right, it got a little hairy.


----------



## AlanE

robnj said:


> Isnt that one of the prettiest roads around? It almost feels like you are on some road in rural France at some points..


I've often thought about doing a cycling trip in France, but if you're telling me that France looks like New Jersey, I think I'll just stay at home.


----------



## robnj

AlanE said:


> I've often thought about doing a cycling trip in France, but if you're telling me that France looks like New Jersey, I think I'll just stay at home. [/QUOTE
> 
> Not making a 1:1 comparison by any means.
> 
> Anyway I was on Rt 579 today and I dont think the paving is over. To me this is a basecoat, since all the driveway aprons that were redone and the storm drains are about 2" higher than the road. I think a top coat is coming.
> 
> And a portion of Rick Rd is torn up to dirt and gravel. This one looks like it will be this way for a while. Wasn't fun riding that.


----------



## merckxman

Deer Hill off of Bissell has also been repaved! Amazing job they've been doing with the repaving.


----------



## AlanE

merckxman said:


> Deer Hill off of Bissell has also been repaved! Amazing job they've been doing with the repaving.


That's great. Hopefully there's more to come. Such a great area for cycling, and so close to home.

It's about time they opened their wallet and fixed up their roads. After all, Tewksbury holds a unique status:
- Tewksbury is the wealthiest township in Hunterdon County
- Hunterdon County is the wealthiest county in New Jersey
- New Jersey is the wealthiest state in the US
- The US is the wealthiest country in the world.


----------



## AlanE

Rode thru Tewks this morning. Saw signs that Califon-Cokesbury Road would be under construction this week, and Guinea Hollow next week. Hopefully they get the same quality resurfacing as the other roads.


----------



## AlanE

and from the township's website:

TEWKSBURY TOWNSHIP 2016 ROAD OVERLAY SCHEDULE (subject to change)
Overlay work will be done on the following Township roads starting on or about July 5 through anticipated finish date of July 29.

Sutton Road
Califon-Cokesbury Road
Guinea Hollow Road
Rockaway Road
Welsh Road
Hill and Dale Road
McCann Mill Road

That last one (McCann Mill) is currently mostly a dirt road, so it will be interesting to see if they pave the dirt section as well.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Thanks Allen, all good news. Although I like McCann Mill as a dirt road since it runs parallel to a good road. Want that area between Burnt Mills and Pottersville Rd. to stay as dirty as possible, our little Hell of Bedminster/Pottersville. Guinea Hollow is the worst, that will be a huge improvement going up or down. Still need upper Black River redone. When they say Overlay, hopefully they don't mean chip and seal.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> and from the township's website:
> 
> TEWKSBURY TOWNSHIP 2016 ROAD OVERLAY SCHEDULE (subject to change)
> Overlay work will be done on the following Township roads starting on or about July 5 through anticipated finish date of July 29.
> 
> Sutton Road
> Califon-Cokesbury Road
> Guinea Hollow Road
> Rockaway Road
> Welsh Road
> Hill and Dale Road
> McCann Mill Road
> 
> That last one (McCann Mill) is currently mostly a dirt road, so it will be interesting to see if they pave the dirt section as well.


Interesting, I recently rode on Sutton & Welsh & neither seemed very bad. Otoh, Farmersville was horrible. Would be nice to do that one instead.



Bee-an-key said:


> When they say Overlay, hopefully they don't mean chip and seal.


Maybe my imagination, but the chip-seal always seems to show up in the mid-to-late fall timeframe.


----------



## AlanE

We rode down Guinea Hollow this morning. Beautifully repaved top to bottom. We were joking that it was more fun before when you had to be on your toes and maneuver around the potholes. The northern section of Cokesbury (from Mt. Grove) is done, as is Sutton. Looks like Rockaway has been prepared for paving in the next week.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Guinea Hollow is amazing now. Road up it just to turn around and have a personal best on the way down without any effort. It's bike geek Christmas in those hills with all that new asphalt!


----------



## AlanE

Rockaway Rd. is in the process of being repaved and I would expect it to be completed in another day or so. Even though there were barriers up this morning, I was able to get from Main St. Mountainville to Still Hollow on brand new pavement. Also, I was pleasantly surprised this morning to see that Mt. Grove Rd has also been repaved. So I was able to string together about 10 miles of nearly continuous new pavement, starting on River Rd south of Califon, then up Hoffmans Crossing, Mt. Grove, Cokesbury, Sutton, Guinea Hollow, Rockaway, Still Hollow, and Bissell. At the bottom of Bissell, that section of Rockaway had not yet been repaved. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15237652


----------



## Bee-an-key

The top of Rockaway may take a little longer since they were laying gas pipes also. Started at the top of the hill and were working down to the quarry last week. Not sure how far they are going with the project.


----------



## robnj

Kudos to Tewksbury DPW (or whomever is their paving contractor) on a job very well done so far. Maybe they can give some lessons to Clinton Township on how to pave a smooth road.


----------



## AlanE

robnj said:


> Kudos to Tewksbury DPW (or whomever is their paving contractor) on a job very well done so far. Maybe they can give some lessons to Clinton Township on how to pave a smooth road.


I stopped to chat with one of the guys from the township road crew the other day, complimenting them on the great job they were doing. He told me that the contractor is Tilcon. Tilcon New York -- Aggregates, Asphalt, Construction, Paving, Recycle He said that they gave the township a great deal on pricing, so it made sense to do all these roads now rather than spread out over several years.


----------



## merckxman

Rockaway Rd was closed today from 513 to the quarry. They are laying gas line, one of the workers said they should be done in a week and then that section of road will repaved.


----------



## robnj

Hill and Dale paved all the way. Maybe it's an illusion, but it appears wider in most spots. 
All of this roadwork is turning this area into a hotspot for cycling now. Even more than before.


----------



## AlanE

I rode that section of Rockaway this morning. They appear to be done with the gas line work, but the road hasn't been repaved. In fact, it's now much worse, thanks to all the dents in the pavement from the construction equipment outriggers.


----------



## RL7836

FYI - the lower part of Cokesbury-Califon Rd has not been repaved - including the right-hand turn with the ripply pavement.


----------



## RL7836

On the 'other' side of good pavement, they just chip-sealed Felmley Rd (southeast of Oldwick). Tis the season, we'll be seeing more ... just hope nobody gets hurt on that crap!

Also, although it wasn't on the original list, they did repave most of Mt Grove Rd.


----------



## AlanE

They chip-sealed Sawmill road also. It wasn't too bad, except near the top where there were some heavy accumulations of loose gravel.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> They chip-sealed Sawmill road also.


Yes, a buddy told me that it looked like they did both Sawmill & Water Street, although I changed a planned ride to avoid the area rather than deal with the lunacy (I hate that crap!). So basically, if you're coming up Rockaway, you hit loose stones if you go left or right (although only for a short stint if you take Philhower or Guinea Hollow).

Later edit:
Also noticed that the lower section of Cokesbury-Califon has fresh chipseal (part closest to village of Cokesbury).


----------



## Bee-an-key

Felmley Road off of Lamington was chip and sealed as well.


----------



## AlanE

Saw signs today indicating that Frog Hollow and Beavers Roads are to be worked on next week. Much needed on both.


----------



## RL7836

Yes - I was on Frog Hollow several weeks ago & made a mental note to avoid it, at least coming down, due to the poor pavement condition. When they say it's going to be worked on, hopefully that's more than chip seal. 

Also, would be nice to see Farmersville get some new pavement.


----------



## AlanE

I rode Frog Hollow this morning, and was glad to see that they (Tewksbury Township) finished the resurfacing. They did a really nice job, just like on all the other roads they've repaved.

However, you would think that they would have coordinated the work with their neighboring townships and repave the entire road from one end to the other, which would have included just a few hundred yards at the south end (Califon Boro) and (more importantly) at the north end (Washington Township). BUT NOOOOO !!! So you still have to deal with the horrendous pavement at the top.


----------



## merckxman

Washington Twp (Morris ) has approximately 150 miles of road way, 130 of which have to be maintained by the twp. It would be nice to have the upper part of Frog Hollow paved but there are more highly traveled roads that are in queue for paving or chip seal. Just not enough $$$ to tackle them all.


----------



## AlanE

merckxman said:


> there are more highly traveled roads that are in queue for paving or chip seal


Which roads ???


----------



## merckxman

I don't exactly recall the list of roads under consideration for next year, they were mentioned in Twp committee meeting minutes (wtmorris.org ). I did see new measurements along West Springtown and that was one of the roads on the list.



AlanE said:


> Which roads ???


----------



## RL7836

Looks like some money needed to be spent before year end - Stanton-Lebanon Road is being re-paved (the one that goes by the Stanton General Store). I was on an election day ride around Round Valley when some of the road was in the process - I don't think it really needed it ...


----------



## Bee-an-key

Stanton Mountain Rd. that goes over the top is the one that is a disaster and needs work. Think that is the name of it.


----------



## RL7836

Bee-an-key said:


> Stanton Mountain Rd. that goes over the top is the one that is a disaster and needs work.


Yes - Stanton Mt Rd was a nightmare last time I was on it. It comes down by the General Store, loops around & T's into Stanton-Lebanon Rd closer to Round Valley. They probably won't do anything to that one since it needs it so much ... ut:


----------



## tommybike

RL7836 said:


> Yes - Stanton Mt Rd was a nightmare last time I was on it. It comes down by the General Store, loops around & T's into Stanton-Lebanon Rd closer to Round Valley. They probably won't do anything to that one since it needs it so much ... ut:


It is horrible but ride it uphill and it is just a tougher road. Would not want to descend it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanE

We can add Potterstown Rd to the list of freshly paved roads in the area. Another couple miles of nice smooth asphalt to enjoy. It's still a work in progress, as it looks like they are planning to put down a second layer, but the first layer is complete.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Great, that spot at the top of the rt 78 bridge sucks. More speed down the hill will help these old bones up the hill.


----------



## AlanE

Today, I was happy to see that the top of Frog Hollow has finally been repaved.


----------



## RL7836

RL7836 said:


> Also, would be nice to see Farmersville get some new pavement.


I'm really glad that so many of our roads are getting some attention but perplexed at why this one hasn't ...


----------



## RL7836

RL7836 said:


> Also, would be nice to see Farmersville get some new pavement.


Was on this road last Thursday from Sutton to Old Turnpike. The first section (closest to Sutton) has been repaved & is super smooth. Closer to Old Turnpike, the paving ended & they patched potholes making the road better than before but still rough.

In other areas, lots of roads getting the chipseal treatment - like sections of Old York Rd --- aaargh.


----------



## AlanE

Philhower was being repaved today. I got about halfway up when I came upon the ongoing work and couldn't get thru. I had a feeling that would happen because the asphalt was starting to get more and more sticky the further I climbed. One of the workers also told me that they are going to be doing Longview and Burrell next. The last section of Farmersville has also been finished all the way to Old Turnpike.

At this point, it would be easier to list the roads that haven't been repaved than to list the ones that have.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Good news, use G. Hollow mostly but nice to see more fresh pavement.


----------



## RL7836

As mentioned in the chipseal thread, the road near the Round Valley boat launch has been chipsealed. To offset that, nearby Sandhill Road has been completely repaved. If coming up the RV hill & headed to Petticoat, this road is a good option. In addition to Sandhill, they also paved Molasses Hill Road (starts at the bottom of the RV hill & goes out to Rt 31).


----------



## AlanE

Hopefully they will get to Stanton Mountain Rd


----------



## tommybike

AlanE said:


> Hopefully they will get to Stanton Mountain Rd


No. Part of the charm of Stanton Mountaom Road is just how bad the road is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## robnj

Clinton township gets a gold star. Went down molasses hill and it is super nice. Must have been sub contracted out to a different crew.


----------



## RL7836

tommybike said:


> No. Part of the charm of Stanton Mountaom Road is just how bad the road is.


Maybe that's true on the way up - turning dodging potholes into a game but definitely not fun on the way down. 

I'm with Alan - pave the thing! I didn't realize until I got home that I should've checked - I rode right by it -- ooops.


----------



## tommybike

That is definitely an up only road. 

Only half serious there are some roads that the roughness adds a little fun but always route around them for the descent. 

If you ever get a ride in, the Poconos try Hypsie Gap Road. It will make Stanton Mountain seem like an airport runway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> Hopefully they will get to Stanton Mountain Rd


Just rode it (in a car). The road surface is even worse than last time I was on it. Starting in the 1st steep section, the surface is just disintegrating. Between potholes, crummy patches & road turning to dirt - not fun. It's a shame because this road would be a real blast if they did pave it.


----------



## AlanE

We can add Haytown to the list of newly paved roads - all the way up from Cokesbury to McCatharn. That road was long overdue also. Can't wait to go back and descend it.

With all these roads in Clinton Twsp being repaved, I would hope that they get to Stanton Mountain soon.

(edit) - I took a look at the township's public works website and found this plan for road paving. Stanton Mountain is on the schedule for 2017, but Molasses was scheduled for 2018, so who know?
http://www.clintontwpnj.com/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=1593


----------



## NJRoadie

Stanton is a disaster! I perused this thread and checked it out for myself this week. I rode up and the surface was truly awful. It would be dangerous to ride down at speed. 

I remember when Stanton used to be dirt from the Round Valley side to the top. I think the dirt was a better surface than what is there now. When the pavement was new it was great, but it is just a disaster now.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> Hopefully they will get to Stanton Mountain Rd


My wife often passes this road on her way home from work. Tonight she told me that there are construction signs posted & paving equipment parked around the Round Valley end of the road. So, for right now, I would put this info into the 'rumor' category until someone confirms that actual paving has occurred ... :yikes:

If this ends up actually happening, the local folks are really doing a good job around here - Haytown, Farmersville, Still Hollow, Sand Hill, Guinea Hollow (& a few others). One of the last left (last I knew) was the upper section of Black River. I've been avoiding it for at least two years but others have regularly confirmed that it's still nasty. 

This will be a major 'wow' if they actually do Stanton Mtn.

Just noticed AlanE's edit saying Clinton Twp actually does plan to pave Stanton Mtn - looks like it might be happening.
---------------------
11/11/17 update - the township has placed markers on the edges of the road in preparation for what looks like a lot of work - drainage, etc - not just a simple paving job. This is obviously what the road needs, so I guess that's good news. However, actual paving hasn't yet started.
---------------------
Spring 2018: As detailed in this thread, the western side (side closest to Round Valley) has been paved and road has new improved drainage. Super smooth & scary fast.


----------



## RL7836

Came down Hollowbrook Rd last week & onto Fairmount Rd. Fairmount had top section of pavement ground off, apparently in preparation for new pavement. Thinking they might also be doing the upper section of Black River Rd (the road that actually needs it), I went down & there was no obvious signs of anything being done. 8^(


----------



## AlanE

I think that almost all of Fairmount is being worked on. I was riding out of Califon and ran into the milled surface just past Guinea Hollow. So I turned around, went down Guinea and out Saw Mill to Old Turnpike, and Fairmount was milled there too. So I headed down Hollowbrook and ran into more milled surface into Pottersville. 

In my 18 years living in Hunterdon County, I've seen this practice before. They (the County) will totally resurface a county road that was perfectly fine, while the township roads like Black River get ignored. Then the county will come back in the fall and apply chip & seal to the new asphalt turning a smooth road into a rough one.


----------



## AlanE

Update - nice new pavement on Fairmount from Old Turnpike all the way to Pottersville. Looked like they were finished in the other direction toward Califon.


----------

